# six footer havent been on pic updates



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

all fish were taken from coleto creek with maglight and a canoe


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Very impressive.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That's working hard for it right there.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks and yep alotta work cant get to in the boat so we take the ole canoe and paddle i use maglights and a compound bow with thirty pound test thats it keep it simple


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

thats awesome. how'd the canoe handle with a gator gar on your line?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lol well all i can tell you is it felt like we had motor on that canoe.... Probly drug us for fifteen mins i hit him to far back and gettin him in the canoe was a whole nother storie talk about puttin out lol well good times we will never forget


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

NICE.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Heres my bowfishing rig lol it keeps me in shape


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

i have the pelican bayou 150, its got a transom on the back, i really want to get it on the water for some bowfishing, i know a stetch of bayou that i have never seen anyone bowfishing that has alot of gator gar. i just have to get a trolling motor for it


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I got a 17' Coleman square stern that is plenty stable (if you know what your doing). I might try later, when the water warms up. Especially since our lakes are so low right now.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good trip.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet! Good job!


----------



## gar11 (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you for wasting the meat!


----------



## gar11 (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you for wasting the meat!


----------

